# Best Month for Whales in Hawaii



## Carlsbadguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I am planning a trip for 2011 and was wondering what month is the best for whale watching and good weather?  I usually visit in summer but am thinking of a different time of year to see the whales.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 3, 2010)

The whales migrate during the winter - Nov. through March, with the middle months being the most active.


----------



## Konalolo (Jan 10, 2010)

*Kona Whales*

In a previous incarnation I used to captain a 100 ton snorkel cruise that also did afternoon whale watches.  Typically the number of whales here peaks in early February, and we see the numbers start going down in March.  All that is left are the young males and some cow calf groups.......  although some are spotted as late as April, I'd choose late January or February as the peak.  Might be slightly later on Maui and Kauai.  I also prefer mornings for whale watching...... less wind, better viewing conditions, usually calmer waters.  Enjoy!


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 12, 2010)

*Thanks Steve*



Konalolo said:


> In a previous incarnation I used to captain a 100 ton snorkel cruise that also did afternoon whale watches.  Typically the number of whales here peaks in early February, and we see the numbers start going down in March.  All that is left are the young males and some cow calf groups.......  although some are spotted as late as April, I'd choose late January or February as the peak.  Might be slightly later on Maui and Kauai.  I also prefer mornings for whale watching...... less wind, better viewing conditions, usually calmer waters.  Enjoy!



Steve -- appreciate your experienced answer!  We'll be at The Whaler in Maui next year in mid-January.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 12, 2010)

We went out last week in Jan 2010.  Incredible whale watching out of Lahina with the Pacific Whale Foundations fine naturalists.

Sterling


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you see them on the island of Hawaii? or just on Maui?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Luanne (Jan 12, 2010)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Do you see them on the island of Hawaii? or just on Maui?
> Thanks,
> Liz



I think there is better viewing on Maui because of the route the whales take, but you can see them from the Big Island as well.


----------



## tombo (Jan 13, 2010)

I have seen lots of whales around Kauai in the middle to end of february in the past. They could easily be seen from the shore breaching and tail slapping all over the island, plus of course they can be seen up close by boat on whale watching tours.


----------



## Calyn79 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Kauai has whales now*

Aloha from the Lawai Beach Resort
I've been watching whales all week, so they are here now...early January. A bit windier here today....high surf and high winds...but blue skies !!! loving it.  :whoopie: Stronger N-NW winds forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## julienjay (Jan 15, 2010)

Saw tons of whales in Maui when we went in February.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 16, 2010)

*calyn79 question*



Calyn79 said:


> Aloha from the Lawai Beach Resort
> I've been watching whales all week, so they are here now...early January. A bit windier here today....high surf and high winds...but blue skies !!! loving it.  :whoopie: Stronger N-NW winds forecast for tomorrow.



Off subject, but how do you like your Costa Rica timeshare?  We are just a little timid about trading into Costa Rica and need some reassurance.  Which one is it?  TIA


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 16, 2010)

The whale migration usually peaks in February.  And, it coincides with the best weather.  That's when I would go.


----------



## tandemrider (Feb 5, 2010)

*Whale Watching in Oahu?*

Is there decent whale watching in Oahu or just Kauai and Maui?
Thanks


----------



## SMcdo (Feb 8, 2010)

I think the best thing we have ever done on vacation was to go whale watching in Hawaii when we were there the first 2 weeks of January a few years ago.  

With reservations, we had one Kauai whale watching trip canceled and endured one mid-Maui (can't remember the point of departure, think it started with an N) trip that should have been canceled because it was miserable due to the high waves that day.  No whales either.

Then, without reservations, on a calm morning we took a wonderful whale watching trip out of Lahaina.  Saw lots of whales and there was plenty of energy with everyone on board competing to spot the next spout.

My advice would be to just show up early on a morning with calmer waves to book your trip that day.  I don't know if it's true, but Lahaina was touted as a good departure point because the waves are supposedly a little less in the area between Molokai/Lawai/Lahaina.


----------



## rpw (Feb 10, 2010)

*We are at Maui Ocean Club now, and got mugged!*

Whale Mugged!  Since the boat can't move if a whale is within 100 yards, we were "stuck" on our Pacific Whale Foundation 9am cruise while 3 whales played under and around our boat!  It was completely fantastic!  We had to stay out an additional 30minutes because the whales just kept popping up on every side of the boat.  It must have been unusual because even the crew stopped doing anything (including the captain) and ran from side to side as the whales kept popping up!

Quite an experience!


----------



## SherryS (Feb 10, 2010)

Aloha from Maui Schooner! Now is a perfect time for whales!  On our sunset dinner cruise last Monday, a whale went directly under our boat, showing his head and eyes on one side of the boat, and back and tail on the other side of the boat.  We felt like we could reach out and touch the whale!  Every day this week we have seen very active whales from the Wailea beach walk area.


----------

